# Madden brushes sold in stores?



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie really doesn't like to be brushed and it seems that the Madden brushes make a difference. Just want to know if they are in stores or can only be ordered online. Which online store is the most reasonable for one?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

They aren't sold in stores here in the US. You can find vendors at dog shows, though.

The most reasonable (and best customer service IMO) for Madans is Jenny at Topline.

toplinepet.com


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Donna,
that's where I bought my Maden brush,too. But just so you know- Candy HATES to be brushed and the madden brush didn't make any difference- she still hates to be brushed


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

The brush I use doesn't have any little "thingys" on the end of the wire bristles. He acts like I'm hurting him when brushing or combing.

Jocelyn ... where are you in NC? I know you're not in the Triangle area.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

munchkn8835 said:


> The brush I use doesn't have any little "thingys" on the end of the wire bristles. He acts like I'm hurting him when brushing or combing.
> 
> Jocelyn ... where are you in NC? I know you're not in the Triangle area.



Pin brushes are not supposed to have balls on the tips as they snag and break the hair.

A good quality brush won't hurt. I can brush my arm with my Madan and it doesn't hurt.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I have bought 2 madden brushes from Jenny at topline pets. She always ships fast and having a madden brush has done wonders for baileys grooming sessions


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

munchkn8835 said:


> The brush I use doesn't have any little "thingys" on the end of the wire bristles. He acts like I'm hurting him when brushing or combing.
> 
> Jocelyn ... where are you in NC? I know you're not in the Triangle area.


No the brushes don't have the "Ball heads" on the end. I have a CC wood pin brush (I also do love this brush which I use on Cocotini) and the pink Madden brush. Candy just hates being groomed with anything. Cocotini will just lay for hours if she could- just very different temperments.

Donna- I live in Raleigh.


----------

